# Help With Hamster Toys?..



## TaylaaAnn (May 31, 2010)

I think baby is getting bored with his cage as i have no toys for him..x...and i was wondering is anybody could suggest any homemade toys they use.x..x..i know about the Toilet roll thingg but some people have told me its bad as hamsters cannot digest card-board.x...


----------



## welshguy_2010 (Apr 25, 2010)

get him a wheel so he can run on the there get him a ball to roll around and also cardboard never hurt my hamsters they wil chew it to make bedding, you can get play pens for them to look on ebay or ask your local pet shop i bought a racing car ball before which when the hamster runs the car moves lol just look up hamster toys


----------



## TaylaaAnn (May 31, 2010)

I do have a ball and he goes wild in it ! :lol2: ..He has a wheel but dosent normally use it?...i think its his age..x.x. Thank you for telling me about the cardboard i can stop my worring now.x..x :notworthy:


----------



## Anshintiger (Mar 27, 2010)

What cage do you have?
I have kept Hamsters for years and use Habitrail, its great because of the mazes you can buy to go with them, they are bio degradable too. I set mine up with a few treats hidden in wood chippings for the hamster to find for itself...its good fun too.

If all else fails, get your hamster out and play with it!! : victory:


----------



## TaylaaAnn (May 31, 2010)

Ive just Cleaned out Baby & here is his cagee.x.x. :2thumb:










I also made his own special playpen in a plastic box with some treats!.x. 









:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Anshintiger (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice!
You obviously look after your pet due to the thought you have put into it.

I would defo recommend a wheel though, you can pick up free standing ones for peanuts. : victory:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Aww bless him, I miss having a hammy, my last one died this time last year when I was away on holiday and nobody remembered to feed him  
He had one of those ones where it was a big pod type tank with pipes coming out of it and he would climb around to get to his bed and water and food, he only escaped the once though when he managed to chew through one of the plastic pipes! I had moved him into the tank because when he was in a cage he would get really bored and ping the wire with his teeth, making a really loud annoying noise! I used to buy him little flavoured wooden things in the shape of vegetables and he used to love them, and some seed balls that he used to pick up and run around with. Treats like that will have your little guy happy in no time!


----------



## TaylaaAnn (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the tips! :notworthy:
ill go out tomorroo & buy my baby a wheel making him 110% happy


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

I'd recommend one of the larger unspoked wheels, like the one in this link. Hamsters often look bent double and uncomfortable in the standard sized ones. 
Rolly Large Hamster Wheel

Mine used to love the tiny boxes that you can get raisins in filled with a couple of treats and some bedding inside to chew their way into, you can use a few raisins as treats. they don't tend to eat the card board, i never had a problem and i've had 30+ hamsters over the years. You can use any small box for this really eg cereal variety boxes. Tea bag boxes seem to be attractive to hamsters, i guess they small good.

You can put a brasil nut in its shell in there for chewing if you have those. a golf ball (too hard to chew much), cereal boxes, hang a few pieces of food eg a piece of carrot from the roof or poke them through the bars (use very small amounts when introducing new foods).

If you have a large plastic storage tub you are not using you could fill one up with wood shavings for a surpervised burrowing box (mine loved this) also hide some treats to burrow for and start a couple of tunnels off with loo rolls poking out at the top of the shavings.

You can buy a feeding ball that the hamster pushes around and food drops out, you can make one by cutting a hole or two in a small plastic bottle eg an old vitamin bottle. keep it in the play pen you have made so you can keep and eye on chewing.

Natural twigs or small branches from apple trees as long as they are not treated with ANY chemicals, they like the dried leaves too. Lots more things you can do too. 
(Look out for him chewing the cage bars regularly, excessive digging in cage corners, excessive monkey bar climbing and spending hours on end in his wheel, these are signs he is not happy in his environment and may need a bigger more exciting cage preferably with plenty of space to burrow as this is how they live in the wild.)

Hamsters are great fun i miss mine, enjoy him :2thumb:


----------



## THEMADFIFER (May 31, 2010)

Not a bad set up! My daughter has rats and we find that ropes are the best thing. They have to climb a rope to get their food, their water and generaly because they are not alone being I have two to a cage they do tend to play I'm the king oif the castle and your the dirty rascal! Another thing is to take a core drill to a coconut at both sides tp create openings, drill a small hole in the top and pass arope and knot it and suspend it, watch as they eat the coconut and then make a home from it... 

When it passes upgrade to two baby male rats, most excellent fun wee beasty ever and they never bite......


Matt


----------



## TaylaaAnn (May 31, 2010)

samurai said:


> I'd recommend one of the larger unspoked wheels, like the one in this link. Hamsters often look bent double and uncomfortable in the standard sized ones.
> Rolly Large Hamster Wheel
> 
> Mine used to love the tiny boxes that you can get raisins in filled with a couple of treats and some bedding inside to chew their way into, you can use a few raisins as treats. they don't tend to eat the card board, i never had a problem and i've had 30+ hamsters over the years. You can use any small box for this really eg cereal variety boxes. Tea bag boxes seem to be attractive to hamsters, i guess they small good.
> ...


Thank You for all the tips !!:2thumb:


----------

